# Hi form Nottingham



## Simdeb (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi been looking all over for Wild Camping off to Scotland soon 

Simon


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Consider becoming a full member, over 5,000 poi's and loads of other benefits.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::camper::have fun:


----------



## GinaRon (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello and welcome and happy and safe travelling :goodluck:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Simdeb (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I will be joining up before I go


----------

